
Presenting the Heroku Dashboard - craigkerstiens
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/9/17/dashboard/
======
hinathan
This seems like a neat feature but it's also painfully slow. Is that normal or
is the dashboard under unusual load? Mysterious slowness seems like a
recurring theme on Heroku.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
For my account it's taking between 2 - 5 seconds to jump between Activity,
Setting, etc.

It's likely just new deployment slowness.

